# Only the best?



## Stelladog (Aug 18, 2008)

Please excuse the tone of this post as I lost my dog to cancer last month and my brain in still fried with grief. But I'm finally looking to get a new dog and it's a much harder decision than I expected (compared to first dog). 

My previous dog was a rescue and was great in every way a dog can be. I'm only looking at shelters and rescues and I see many dogs that look fine and I would love to help them. But half my brain worries that the new dog will be inferior with behavioral or health issues I didn't have to deal with before. I know the new dog will be different and I don't expect a replacement of the first, but the odds seem so small that she will even be near equal. 

So my draconian thoughts are why should I settle for a dog with issues or special needs? Or even one that isn't just great. Millions of healthly/well adjusted dogs will be put to death this year. I'm only going to save one, so why not save one of the best?

I live next to a really nice dog park. If I get a dog that can't go there (for whatever reason), it would such a waste compared to a dog that would love to go there every day. So if I get a rescue that turns out that way, shouldn't I return it? And keep returning until I have a dog that I can give the best life to since it will be able to embrace it all without needless limitations.

Lastly, I'm assuming (but not sure) that most rescues will turn me away if I was to return multiple dogs as unacceptable.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

So sorry for your loss - I share your pain I just lost my Jazzy in May. 

Are you looking at a particular breed or rescue? When adopting my newest dog Casper the rescue was very good at helping me find the perfect fit for our family - with a rescue you also usually get the benifit of a dog that has been fostered as opposed to kenneled. 

A perfect fit was important to me as well since Jazz was perfect  - I needed to be sure the doberman I brought into the house next would work with a 4 year old and a chihuahua.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I do know what you mean....logic would dictate that only the best would be allowed to live. But, being human, emotion overrides logic, and I would never be able to return a rescue dog, especially if it meant he would be killed. Do you think you'd be capable of returning a dog you'd had for a few weeks or even a few days? 

I think it would be best for you to find a good rescue that keeps their dogs in foster homes, and really get to know the dogs before taking one home, so that the possibility of returning the dog is greatly reduced. It's really not good for the dog to get used to your house and then be returned to a shelter. It's better to be sure before adopting.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a dog who's both special needs (missing an eye) and has some behavioral issues (not great with other dogs or strangers), and while he can frustrate the hell out of me at times, mostly I feel better about the decision than I would getting a totally problem free dog, because I'm giving him a great life. He's not perfect by any means, but he is a very good match for our household and lifestyle. 

That said, I did return a rescue I had for a few days (adoption never completed) because of behavioral issues. I did not care if he was euthanized because he was dangerously, violently aggressive, and honestly, if it were up to me, I'd have had him euthanized. He was probably fine living among a pack of at least 20 dogs at his fosters' house, but getting individual attention and any kind of structure or discipline was too much for him.


----------



## Stelladog (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I certainly admire people who take in problem dogs and I'm sure there is a lot of satisfaction in giving them the best life they can have. I think my issue is more about just wanting my old dog back and the difficulty in moving on to a new dog.

But, it does seem hard to know what dog to pick just based on a single visit or initial reaction. It seems like it would takes several days or maybe weeks to know if you have a good match. With my first dog, I had a vague idea and searched for a bit, but then just picked without condition 
(and got lucky). But now I have a measure and some expectations I just can't let go of.

I am looking for a young female Shepherd mix (a bit wary of pure Shepherd aggression). But I want to be flexible and not choose just on appearence and resemblence. In reality, I probably couldn't return a dog that I had grown to know, but if there are problems I'm scared of dealing with more dog trama at this time.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I lost a once-in-a-lifetime dog several years ago. When we were ready, we looked for a new dog. We took on a project and she has developed into a very good dog.

But there is absolutely no chance that she can ever begin to compare with the previous family dog. I can live with that and she can live with that and I don't make mental comparisons between them.

What we did was to get a dog who is a magnificent physical speciman and then worked with her. Honestly, it was 90% patience and 10% training.

We don't even know for certain what kind of dog she is.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

StellaDog: I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't want to come off as insensitive, but could it be that you really aren't ready to add a new member to your family? You are still reeling from the loss and maybe you need to be in a better place emotionally before you get another one. Maybe your indecision is your heart telling you...we're not ready just yet.

Best of luck and again, I'm sorry you lost your beloved dog.


----------



## Dwayners (May 29, 2008)

Stelladog said:


> Please excuse the tone of this post as I lost my dog to cancer last month and my brain in still fried with grief. But I'm finally looking to get a new dog and it's a much harder decision than I expected (compared to first dog).
> 
> My previous dog was a rescue and was great in every way a dog can be. I'm only looking at shelters and rescues and I see many dogs that look fine and I would love to help them. But half my brain worries that the new dog will be inferior with behavioral or health issues I didn't have to deal with before. I know the new dog will be different and I don't expect a replacement of the first, but the odds seem so small that she will even be near equal.
> 
> ...


My condolences. I lost a rescue (less than two years after getting her) to cancer in December so I feel your pain.

I had the same worries, what if the next dog has health issues, etc. but owing to our situation (the cat was more distressed about the loss than anyone for one) we decided to jump right in and get another rescue about two weeks after losing a wonderful dog. I don't regret it for a moment because the dog I lost will always be with me in my memories and there's not a lot you can do about some diseases.

Remember that most behavioural issues can be corrected with training and as long as you take time to research the breed and the dog itself you should not end up in a situation where you'd be returning the dog. I don't want to sound insensitive but the commitment you make at the shelter should be one that you stand by until the end.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

We have adopted seniors and special needs (medically and/or behavorially) many times in the past. NONE of them were "a waste."

We've had dogs "become" special needs under our ownership. Hanna went blind due to a genetic disease - despite racing greyhounds being one of the healthiest breeds out there, sometimes a dog is dealt a crappy genetic hand. I have NEVER regretted adopting her.

Not everyone is cut out to adopt the dogs no one else wants. That's OK. Those "perfect" dogs need homes too. Maybe we just have a different idea of what "perfect" is.


----------

